# Women dies during IVF treatment.



## Fee

I've just read the awful news in the Daily Mail (I have to read it for work) - that a lady has died following EC at a hospital in Leicester.
Apologies if this is already on FF boards somewhere.
That poor woman and her family. It was news in the Sun yesterday apparently (which I don't read), so perhaps someone has posted this on already.
Can FF send a collective card to the family or something do any of the MODs know?
Fee xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Thats awful Fee   First i've heard of it too.

Perhaps someone has a link to the Sun article ??

Love Amanda xx


----------



## xxTonixx

That is so awful!  Her poor family.


----------



## allison kate

How truly dreadful, my heart goes out to her family.

Does anyone know what caused it?
A xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Ahhhh how awful, her poor family all she wanted was a baby  

  bubbles to her family at this time

Emmaxx


----------



## Fee

Here is the link girls
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/health/healthmain.html?in_article_id=399893&in_page_id=1774


----------



## xxTonixx

This is so awful!


----------



## weeble

Awww what a tragedy, so sad


----------



## Charlies-Mum

how awful 
I had dreams that I wasn't going to wake up after e/c but I ever think it could truely kill someone. I feel sick just thinking about it. Though i guess it is an invasive procedure so there has to be some risk.....

Poor poor family.


----------



## Pilchardcat

Jeez, you never think of that happening do you  absolutely dreadful, thank you for posting this Fee xx


----------



## Young D

Such a cruel world!

  don't know what else to say, I'm stunned.


----------



## *Kim*

This is the sun link

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2006360752,00.html

Absolutely awful.

love Kimx x


----------



## xxTonixx

Hope no one mind me putting this but for all you ladies now embarking on your first ever IVF:

QUOTED FROM THE SUN

Experts believe she is the first person ever to die following egg harvesting. 

This will mean nothing to her family who must be suffering beyond belief.


----------



## Pilchardcat

Thank you Toni, thats a comfort  xx


----------



## Periwinkle

That is awful - her poor family. I had a bad bleed during my egg collection in May & ended up in hospital.  You just don't realise what can go wrong.  Makes me realise how lucky I actually was.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

how sad for this to happen-my thought for her family

makes you realise how precious life is

xxx


----------



## Ceri.

My heart goes out to her family, it really does. Life is so bloody cruel.


----------



## Shezza

Oh my, how sad!

My thoughts and prayers go out to the woman's family and loved ones!


----------



## birthbaby

how awfull    

my heart goes out to her family xxx 

life is so nasty sumtimes


----------



## Yogi

This is just tragic!!!

I remember signing a consent form which listed things that could go wrong which scares you but you don't expect it to happen to you.

Her poor poor family its so unfair.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

How awful       My thoughts are with the family I can't begin to imagine how they are feeling


----------



## Dee

This is just heartbreakingly tragic.
I cannot begin to imagine the pain her family (especially her husband/partner) must be feeling.
It's too awful to picture.


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥

My heart goes out to her family ~ what a tragic thing to happen


----------



## LiziBee

I'm going into the clinic tomorrow and will ask the units councellor to pass on the messages of support. 
Makes me realise how lucky we are.
Lizi.x [br]: 11/08/06, 22:00Just wanted to let you know that I spoke to the councellor and other members of the team and passed on your regards to the family. It's fair to say the staff are very cut up about it and also frustrated that they cannot put right the mis-reporting in the press.
Love and hugs
Lizi.x


----------



## CC1

How unbelievably tragic this is, my thoughts and prayers go out to her family.

It just a shame that the Sun couldn't do the same instead of asking if anyone knew her and to contact them, bottom of article. 

Cheryl


----------



## Yoda

OMG!   Do you think they hit an artery or something ??  Poor soul so sorry to read this


----------

